# Curiosity..



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 25, 2009)

Just interested on why everyone in here travels and how you got , hops, squats, whatever is is that you do, and how you got started in doing it. Everyone has their own reasons for doing it personal, recreation other I think it would be cool to find out everyones different reasons for living like we do.

Me, I got fed up with the typical 9 to 5 boss yelling down my throat paycheck to paycheck having a set weekly/monthly schedule. While working in Yosemite I met a girl there who was traveling via thumb and trains and I just asked questions and finally said fuck it went to my boss the next day and quit on the spot and gave away a bunch of shit and set out the next day. I enjoy the freeness of it and I honestly love the looks that I get from "normal" people because theyll never experience or see the wonders that I do. I like that living the way that I do I kind of have a family among other travelers, we share stories experiences and I have yet to find someone with a boring past. I got kicked out at 18 so kinda had to go the working route, not knowing too much about living this way. Now that I am doing it I have found that I kinda finally belong somewhere. 

That pretty much sums it up for me. Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 25, 2009)

Lived with this hippie girl who ended up trashing our apartment and leaving in a hippie van just when rent was due. I'm from a small town, had promised myself I'd never live there again, and ended up running into some kids in Fargo who had rode freight into town. Went on my first train with them (and traveled with them for months) and I'll never forget what was written on the inside of the well: "I smiled at the world, there'll still be in changes. I winked at the wolves, and they broke out of their cages". An old 'bo named Big Boy was also riding the train.


----------

